# New Cancer Study



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just received this email from Deb Haggerty, she is an HBGRR board member and also with National Golden Retriever Rescue & The Golden Retriever Foundation.




GOLDEN RETRIEVER FOUNDATION PARTNERS WITH MORRIS ANIMAL FOUNDATION TO
HELP DOGS LIVE LONGER HEALTHIER LIVES

June 2, 2010/Denver/Overland Park, Kan.- The Golden Retriever Foundation
and Morris Animal Foundation have teamed up to announce a new major
canine cancer study titled Discovery and Characterization of Heritable
and Somatic Cancer Mutations in Golden Retrievers, or the MADGiC Project
(Making Advanced Discoveries in Golden Cancers). This is a three-year,
$1 million project slated to start in the summer of 2010. This jointly
funded project is part of Morris Animal Foundation's Canine Cancer
Campaign, a worldwide effort to prevent, treat and, ultimately, cure
this disease in dogs. Learn more at CureCanineCancer.org.

The study will be led by premier canine cancer researchers Jaime
Modiano, VMD, PhD, at the University of Minnesota; Matthew Breen, PhD,
at North Carolina State University; and Kerstin Lindblad-Toh, PhD, at
the Broad Institute of MIT and Uppsala University, Sweden. They will
work together to investigate mutations that are involved in risk and
progression of the two most common cancers affecting Golden Retrievers,
hemangiosarcoma and lymphoma. This research will be of interest to all
dog owners because these cancers affect every breed and cause the deaths
of tens of thousands of dogs each year.

It is expected that this research may directly benefit humans too,
because the genes involved in cancer are sometimes the same in dogs as
in people, although these mutations can be more difficult to discover in
people. Therefore, identifying these genes may also advance scientists'
understanding of common human cancers such as lymphoma.

In addition, researchers will seek to identify genes that predispose
some dogs to cancer so that breeders may someday be able to reduce
cancer risk through breeding selection. DNA tests may also be used for
diagnosis and possibly to guide treatment choices in the future. The
scientists will also investigate mutations that occur in the tumors
themselves and will profile the susceptibility of specific tumor types
to various chemotherapy compounds, which may lead to improved therapy
options.

Owners of Golden Retrievers diagnosed with lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma
can support this research by donating a small tumor and/or blood sample;
blood samples from healthy Goldens over 12 years of age are also needed.
More information about sample donation can be found at
www.breenlab.org, www.modianolab.org, www.dogdna.org or contact Rhonda
Hovan at [email protected] <mailto:rhondahovan%40aol.com> or 330-668-0044.






------ End of Forwarded Message


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. Let's hope the research leads to a cure to this terrible disease that takes so many of our loved ones way too soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sharlin, In Sept. 09, Tahnee GR had a thread about "Dog Genome Project"

I took our Dylan then 11 and a very healthy GR to our vet to have his blood sample sent. He did it for his brother Bobby, whom we lost to hemangiosarcoma, and it gave us both a good feeling inside.

Thank You, for posting this article, I would do anything to cure cancer!

June


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This sounds very similar to the one Barkley participated in: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=1058690&postcount=1

The one being done by the Canine Cancer Consortium actually requested samples from dogs suffering from 5 different forms of cancer, not just hemangio and lymphoma.

Thanks for posting this one. The more research out there the better! I would encourage anyone with a canine cancer dog to send a sample to one of these worthwhile research projects--it's a wonderful legacy your dog can do for others. Plus they make it very easy, sending you the collection kits for the dog's veterinarian to use, and prepaid mailers back to them. All you need to do as an owner is sign the consent forms, take the collection kit and instructions to the dog's veterinarian, and they send it back in.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The Animal Health Trust here in the UK are doing something similar - The more exposure these have hopefully the nearer they will get to finding a cure for this **** awful disease that takes so many loved ones, both 2 and 4 footed


----------

